# H&R Block



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

So I went to H&R Block today and got a tax estimate. Since no one could find a basic fee to go off of, I'll give you mine. First off, take the standard milage deduction. For the estimate I wrote off like 95% of my miles and it helped waaaay more than expenses would have. The total cost to file a 1040 was $380. In the estimate it did show me getting about $300 back because of the W-2 from my other job I included with the Uber & Lyft taxes. In short, save yourself hundreds of dollars and take baby steps through a free online tax service. And don't be scared about including dead miles, Tax lady said every single driver is writing off close to every mile. Nice woman but absolute bullshit how much they charge for someone to input numbers. That's literally all they do.


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

I heard turbo tax is not so bad to do yourself


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

TittySprinkles said:


> And don't be scared about including dead miles, Tax lady said every single driver is writing off close to every mile. Nice woman but absolute bullshit how much they charge for someone to input numbers. That's literally all they do.


Just because everyone does it doesn't mean it's legal. And if everyone did it, maybe the IRS will just go after Uber and force an audit of all of their drivers (unlikely, but never know - the IRS likes making examples of people, e.g. Wesley Snipes).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dead miles? Every mile that you have the app online, you may legally deduct the mileage. You are working and available for a fare, period! Now if you are doing that while going to the store and refusing fares, another story.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

You can write off every mile you drive except personal miles.


----------



## james l petrucelli jr (May 7, 2015)

I am a tax professional. Just like people are hiring us instead of renting from enterprise, hertz or a taxi which are all cheaper. professional help you cannot go wrong with on taxes. I am a Jackson Hewitt franchisee. I may be bais but if you are new hire a professional. I will even do them from my jersey shore store. I pay for the fedex envelope or you come to me or I come to you


----------

